

No virtuous circle, or how India's Silicon Valley is... different. - automagical
http://blog.sidu.in/2012/04/no-virtuous-circle-or-how-indias.html

======
lifeinafolder
Super enlightening. I am about to make the transition from Silicon Valley back
to India. I hope to start something of my own.

Your article is helpful in giving a glimpse of the industry in Bangalore and
how it is structured differently from the Silicon Valley. Thanks!

